# 2013 allroad on h&r coilovers and avant garde m310's



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lowered the allroad and put some new wheels and tires. It sitting a little lower than I like but no rubbing and the ride quality isn't too bad. Here's some pics.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks good low! Have any pics from the side?


----------



## vdubl1fe (Aug 8, 2004)

Erwheezy said:


> Lowered the allroad and put some new wheels and tires. It sitting a little lower than I like but no rubbing and the ride quality isn't too bad. Here's some pics.


What tire set up did you run on this?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

it looks like Continental Extreme contact 255/35/20 by looking close at the pics.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

What coilovers did you use? As in A4 Avant or S4. I looked and H&R don't list anything yet for the allroad.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Ha! so that was you! I was pacing on HWY 24 going through Martinez last week (late). My wife hates wagons but she really liked yours. I love this car in White because of the contrasting trim etc..


----------



## darrenho (Jun 17, 2007)

Would like to know, too. 



Craige-O said:


> What coilovers did you use? As in A4 Avant or S4. I looked and H&R don't list anything yet for the allroad.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Any more height adjustment in the rear?


----------



## macscac (May 15, 2011)

What coils or springs are these please

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## macscac (May 15, 2011)

Where did the op go??
We need info


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Haha still here. Car was on h&r coilovers. On air suspension now.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

What air setup? How you like it? Putting air in mine next week!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, looks great. The more I see these cars lowered the more I want to pick one up.


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Teaser


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

What offset are theses wheels? By the car looks awesome.


----------



## Jon o (Mar 13, 2013)

:fap:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Offset is 35. Sorry about the delay. Wheels and some part of the air suspension got delayed. Hopefully getting the car back this week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Erwheezy said:


> Haha still here. Car was on h&r coilovers. On air suspension now.


Which coilover kit did you use? As noted above, they don't list an allroad and I hear there may be some differences. Any info on this?


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

I used the H&R coilovers made for the B8 avant. I wouldn't recommend them on the allroad. The fronts had enough adjustments, but the rears at its max height still tucked. I would go with a KW setup. From what I've read it has more rear height adjustment compared to the H&R's


----------



## djnuge (Jun 4, 2015)

What size are the wheels and tires?


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

20x10 et35 255/35/20


----------



## 813Gre (Apr 23, 2014)

What air setup did you go with? I haven't seen one yet for the allroad.


----------



## JDub713 (Feb 25, 2012)

car looks awesome, looking for a white B8.5 allroad myself, trying to find a decently priced prestige with the painted garnishings, but I would go for the grey for the right price as well!


----------

